# My fool proof way to pick up women



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger

If that doesn't work....I just pull out


----------



## Bonzi

or this....


----------



## rightwinger

Bonzi said:


> or this....


 
Cool

Reminds me of a story from a guy who called a radio station about a foolproof way to pick up girls

Before going out for the night, stop at an ATM in a wealthy neighborhood. Go through the trash and pick out receipts with a high account balance on them. While you are in a club, offer girls your phone number and write it on the back of one of the receipts.

They always call back


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> or this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
> 
> Reminds me of a story from a guy who called a radio station about a foolproof way to pick up girls
> 
> Before going out for the night, stop at an ATM in a wealthy neighborhood. Go through the trash and pick out receipts with a high account balance on them. While you are in a club, offer girls your phone number and write it on the back of one of the receipts.
> 
> They always call back
Click to expand...

 
that's bad......... but good......


----------



## aaronleland

I just hand them the agreed upon amount of money, and hope they don't have a dick. And if they do I pretend not to notice.


----------



## Bonzi

aaronleland said:


> I just hand them the agreed upon amount of money, and hope they don't have a dick. And if they do I pretend not to notice.


 
Is there a badge for the lowest life son of a bitch on the board (I'm excluding the usual freaks) -

Mine goes to you .....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Delta4Embassy

rightwinger said:


>



I just use practical magic and find out what cologne their dads wore and wear it.  They say daughters look for men who remind them of their fathers.


----------



## Bonzi

Delta4Embassy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just use practical magic and find out what cologne their dads wore and wear it.  They say daughters look for men who remind them of their fathers.
Click to expand...

 
But it's mostly about the personality.  Either the same or direct opposite.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bonzi said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just use practical magic and find out what cologne their dads wore and wear it.  They say daughters look for men who remind them of their fathers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's mostly about the personality.  Either the same or direct opposite.
Click to expand...


Talking with a divorced neighbor a while back who asked why I was single, I told him the reason I have all my hair at 44 is because I never got married. He laughed and agreed.


----------



## Bonzi

44?  You're a baby


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bet Bill Cosby feel for everyone of those comic book adds.....


----------

